
Can you please help me settle a work debate about developer compensation? - prdgl_daughter
The guys I work with have been having an almost year-long debate which revolves around the way in which developers are currently compensated. Basically, do we get paid enough for our efforts? And are we paid for the right output?<p>In an effort to put this debate to rest, on a whim I created this really quick 5-question survey (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;VMXKKPF). It takes less than 2 minutes to complete, and I would seriously be ever so grateful if any one of you devs out there could spare the time to quickly complete it.<p>If you&#x27;re interested (and if I get enough responses), I can do up a follow-up post with the results.<p>Many many thanks in advance.<p>P.S. I promise I&#x27;ll pay this forward by taking every survey that comes my way over the next year...
======
prdgl_daughter
Wow, thanks to you who have filled it out so far!

I confess I kind of pessimistically assumed nobody would. After all, a dev's
time is very precious :). Really really appreciate it guys.

~~~
cckkoonnee
Regarding some of your questions about paying for new programming language
and/or its features. I think that idea is not good and if you made this survey
just to see is it worth it to publish some language you have written probably
using open source tools and not paying anyone anything PLEASE DO NOT, do not
make programming languages SaaS, please don't. Give back to community that
helped you become developer!

~~~
prdgl_daughter
I wholeheartedly agree with you, I assure you! (Many thanks for taking the
time to read it, too. Really appreciate it.)

------
learnthesitepls
-1 you can create a public poll with comments on HN instead of a private one on a third-party platform

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)

~~~
prdgl_daughter
Thanks for the tip. Better get to work on earning the minimum karma
requirement, haha.

